

[youtube] Playable Angry Birds Birthday Cake - SteveClement
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hwVRzaQNkA

======
SteveClement
You shouldn't play with food but this is a great gift for a 6 year old and
really shows how far you can go in DIY.

------
pacomerh
Amazing where this generation is going. When I was 8 my cake was about the
Count from Sesame Street

